

Of Course It’s Already Been Taxed - hodgesmr
http://matthodges.com/2014/07/of-course-its-already-been-taxed/

======
murbard2
Not all taxes have this effect. A land value tax, a poll tax, a value added
tax, or a wealth tax do nothing of the sort.

Income tax, corporate tax, capital gain taxes are some of the worst, most
distortive taxation schemes. But taxation isn't just about raising revenue, it
needs to have some popular support, and so it caters to a strange vision of
fairness.

To get an idea of how distortive an income tax can be consider the following
scenario.

You do your own housework and cooking, but while you're a great cook you suck
at cleaning up. Your neighbor is the opposite, terrible cook, but great with a
mop.

So you'd like to hire your neighbor as house cleaner, and they hire you as a
cook, but now, both of you are paying taxes.

In this specific example, you could probably find an arrangement where money
doesn't change hands, and the transaction would be small enough for the IRS
not to really care. However, scale that up to an entire economy, and you see
the gigantic friction that it introduces in exchanging labor.

------
Zhenya
This article is wrong in a few ways from my understanding. Gifts are not
automatically taxed. You can give up to $10.96M dollars tax free over a
lifetime to a specific reciever. Also every year you can give up to $14K
without it counting against the $10.96M; else you just need to keep track of
the running total. source: IRS forms (709)

Furthermore, one thing the author has missed is that all of listed taxable
instances are economic transactions aka doing business. Inheritance is no such
thing, it is a simply transfer of title. Whether that should be taxed is a
completely different discussion.

~~~
your_ai_manager
Then surely it should fall into the same category as a other gifts?

------
topkai22
Makes me wonder if a sustainable world could exist where government spending
was financed solely through the issue of new currency. I doubt that you'd
avoid hyper inflation for long, but hey, no taxes!

